# Test/Dbol doses enough to cause trouble?



## Mags (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey guys, as a first timer, I won't be going crazy with the gear and its doses, I plan to run what seems to be the basic starter cycle of 10-12 weeks. I'm only gonna run 500mg test EW and maybe Dbol for the 1st 4 wks depending if I want the boost til the test kicks in or without if I just wanna keep it a simpler cycle. Im just concerned that, although 500mg is not a high dose at all, will it it be enough over 10 wks minimum for me to encounter vast hair loss, gyno or bloat. I know tests do tend to hold water (which to be honest, im not overly fussed about) but as for the hairloss, I know it does all depend on ones genetics, but will alot of it just suddenly start fallin out etc, or will it the test not be high enough/run long enough to cause that much damage? Will the test be the main problem or im guessing Dbol may well trigger these problems even more than the test? Gyno, im unsure of too, Im just gonna have to wait to see if that affects me. What you guys think about the Nolva, should I adjust the doses/run pct longer etc?. Soz, but I haven't really been on here for awhile so have forgotten odd bits. Cheers.

My planned cycle

500mg test EW (2x250mg shots) wks 1-10
25mg Dbol ED wks 1-4
60mg Nolva ED wks 12-14
40mg Nolva ED wks 14-16


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 8, 2006)

500 mgs of Test for the first cycle is plenty. Also all you need is test for that cycle and not the D-bol. save the d-bol for your second cycle


----------



## Mags (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeah. most people tend to say drop the DBol, yet some say its a great kickstart, i'll have to have a good think on that one. What kind've gains will I generally make on just test for a first timer (im only 6 ft, 211 lbs, genetically lean/fast metabloism and am on 4100 cleanish cals aday/300g protein, and train strict and heavy as I can go,5 days a week)? Will the Dbol contribute that much more to a bigger gain?Thanks.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 8, 2006)

Dianabol typically can gain 1-3 pounds a week for the first 6 weeks. There are even studies showing it does not have any link to higher doses bringing more results. Though from what i see in here about first cycles I would do test only for 8-10 weeks. Maybe EQ, then again only test will probly be better. the less you use. the less you will use later. say you start with 500/week. thne you will need 600/week. then more and more for the desired results. I guess on that diet and this being your first cycle. you could gain 15-20 pounds on your first cycle without the dbol. 75-80 percent may be lean mass. the rest water and fat. then again everyone reacts different.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 8, 2006)

Maybe arimidex, at .25-.5mg a day starting week2-3. this will slow the drying out of your joints till the test kicks in fully, which it should have by then. then use nolva the way forman does. I belive it is week1,60/day, then 40 a day for 2-3 then 20 a day for week4. and maybe some clomid starting 2 weeks after last shot. at 50mgs a day. 1-2 weeks. then again I have never actually used steroids or hormones. But this is what I know from the informative people in here. My friends that are using. and the world wide web. good luck


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 8, 2006)

Mags said:
			
		

> Yeah. most people tend to say drop the DBol, yet some say its a great kickstart, i'll have to have a good think on that one. What kind've gains will I generally make on just test for a first timer (im only 6 ft, 211 lbs, genetically lean/fast metabloism and am on 4100 cleanish cals aday/300g protein, and train strict and heavy as I can go,5 days a week)? Will the Dbol contribute that much more to a bigger gain?Thanks.


If you want to kick start your cycle, get you some test prop and do it right along side the test for the first two weeks. 100 mgs EOD would do it.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 8, 2006)

Don't listen to New In The Game! I'm sure he has read plenty about it, but he is a teenager who lacks experience.

Your cycle looks fine, except I'd include HCG and extend pct another week since you are starting it a bit early. You will likely encounter hair loss, especially from the dbol. Consider using Arimidex at .25 mg/day or Aromasin at 12.5 mg/day for the majority of your cycle. Aromasin is very effective at reducing estrodiol, the strongest estrogen.


----------



## Mags (Jan 8, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Don't listen to New In The Game! I'm sure he has read plenty about it, but he is a teenager who lacks experience.
> 
> Your cycle looks fine, except I'd include HCG and extend pct another week since you are starting it a bit early. You will likely encounter hair loss, especially from the dbol. Consider using Arimidex at .25 mg/day or Aromasin at 12.5 mg/day for the majority of your cycle. Aromasin is very effective at reducing estrodiol, the strongest estrogen.


 
My original cycle was gonna use HCG from wk 3 to wk 9 (500ius E5D) or as part of PCT. Didn't know if i would be sick of pinning all the time though with that. Without trying to spark the usual HCG debate, at what time in the cycle would I use it, on cycle or as part of PCT? Im guessing the Arimidex/aromasin are to deal with the water and the gyno issues. Would finasteride be worth running to try and halt hair loss, or is it a pretty much a dead cert that hair loss will occur (even at only 500mg for 10 wks? Shit) on cycle. When should I start my pct then, is two wks after my last shot too soon?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 8, 2006)

You could run the HCG starting around week 4 and go through week 11 and start your pct during week 12. I don't think finasteride will help significantly. It may acutally limit gains by blocking the DHT.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 8, 2006)

also, if you were to run finasteride, you should use an AI because DHT helps block estrogen.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey pirate. I heard that while using hcg, vitamin E will help it work better. I read it today. And I told him i have never used, I told him that all i have done is seen what u all post, and friends use, and internet stuff. I mean it is certainly an interesting subject. well to me anyway.


----------



## GFR (Jan 8, 2006)

Mags said:
			
		

> Hey guys, as a first timer, I won't be going crazy with the gear and its doses, I plan to run what seems to be the basic starter cycle of 10-12 weeks. I'm only gonna run 500mg test EW and maybe Dbol for the 1st 4 wks depending if I want the boost til the test kicks in or without if I just wanna keep it a simpler cycle. Im just concerned that, although 500mg is not a high dose at all, will it it be enough over 10 wks minimum for me to encounter vast hair loss, gyno or bloat. I know tests do tend to hold water (which to be honest, im not overly fussed about) but as for the hairloss, I know it does all depend on ones genetics, but will alot of it just suddenly start fallin out etc, or will it the test not be high enough/run long enough to cause that much damage? Will the test be the main problem or im guessing Dbol may well trigger these problems even more than the test? Gyno, im unsure of too, Im just gonna have to wait to see if that affects me. What you guys think about the Nolva, should I adjust the doses/run pct longer etc?. Soz, but I haven't really been on here for awhile so have forgotten odd bits. Cheers.
> 
> My planned cycle
> 
> ...


I would do pct 60/40/40/20


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 8, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> Dianabol typically can gain 1-3 pounds a week for the first 6 weeks. There are even studies showing it does not have any link to higher doses bringing more results. Though from what i see in here about first cycles I would do test only for 8-10 weeks. Maybe EQ, then again only test will probly be better. the less you use. the less you will use later. say you start with 500/week. thne you will need 600/week. then more and more for the desired results. I guess on that diet and this being your first cycle. you could gain 15-20 pounds on your first cycle without the dbol. 75-80 percent may be lean mass. the rest water and fat. then again everyone reacts different.


 what the hell?


----------



## nR_Kris (Jan 8, 2006)

ok u run the PCT primary to prevent any antystrogen and get back the test production....or......to prevent any lose of the weight gained? or both?


----------



## nR_Kris (Jan 8, 2006)

why da fuck did i post in this thread... lol wrong thread


----------



## Stu (Jan 9, 2006)

Mags said:
			
		

> My original cycle was gonna use HCG from wk 3 to wk 9 (500ius E5D) or as part of PCT. Didn't know if i would be sick of pinning all the time though with that. Without trying to spark the usual HCG debate, at what time in the cycle would I use it, on cycle or as part of PCT? Im guessing the Arimidex/aromasin are to deal with the water and the gyno issues. Would finasteride be worth running to try and halt hair loss, or is it a pretty much a dead cert that hair loss will occur (even at only 500mg for 10 wks? Shit) on cycle. When should I start my pct then, is two wks after my last shot too soon?



if you are going thin already then dbol (even on its own) will acclerate it


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 9, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> Hey pirate. I heard that while using hcg, vitamin E will help it work better. I read it today. And I told him i have never used, I told him that all i have done is seen what u all post, and friends use, and internet stuff. I mean it is certainly an interesting subject. well to me anyway.


I didn't mean any offense, but people who come looking for advice should know if they are receiving advice from people with experience on the subject matter. 

As to the topic at hand, my stance is that keeping the dbol is just fine. I did the exact same cycle for my first, except I used sustanon. The dbol really helped get things going early on.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 10, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> Dianabol typically can gain 1-3 pounds a week for the first 6 weeks. There are even studies showing it does not have any link to higher doses bringing more results. Though from what i see in here about first cycles I would do test only for 8-10 weeks. Maybe EQ, then again only test will probly be better. the less you use. the less you will use later. say you start with 500/week. thne you will need 600/week. then more and more for the desired results. I guess on that diet and this being your first cycle. you could gain 15-20 pounds on your first cycle without the dbol. 75-80 percent may be lean mass. the rest water and fat. then again everyone reacts different.


you say you have 14% bodyfat?  , lets see them ripped abs then!


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 10, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I didn't mean any offense, but people who come looking for advice should know if they are receiving advice from people with experience on the subject matter.
> 
> As to the topic at hand, my stance is that keeping the dbol is just fine. I did the exact same cycle for my first, except I used sustanon. The dbol really helped get things going early on.


totally agree

mags - if you went with the stack (which is fine IMO) i'd keep the doses at 25mg dbol for 4 weeks, and 250-375mg/wk test for 10 weeks, better to start off low and go from there, you'll pack on plenty in the first 4 weeks from the dbol, test will keep you in a highly anabolic state and you'd progress and solidify your gains from the dbol nicely, i'd also run a low dose of adex or nolva thoughout as both are highly aromatising compounds


----------



## largepkg (Jan 13, 2006)

I agree with Pirate. Test & Dbol was my first cycle as well. The results were amazing! Also, 500mg of test is plenty. You'll grow like a weed.

Enjoy!


----------

